# Dura-ace c24 vs Zonda/Fulcrum Racing 3



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm in the market for a new set of wheels to replace my stock Mavic Aksium. Since I am pretty light and mostly ride in very hilly areas, I have narrowed my decision to shallow rims wheels. The DA C24 and Zonda seem to come out on top of reviews wherever I look. Obviously, the C24 are lighter. But is it enough to justify the jump in price from 550 CAD to 1000 CAD? Would I be looking out on anything by going with the Zonda?


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

I did a search and it seemed that Zonda's were cheaper than Dura Ace. That said both Shimano and Campagnolo make good wheels. In my opinion Dura Ace wheels provide great value but the decision to pay more and whether it is worth it is highly subjective. In my case I went Dura Ace after riding short time on Mavic Krysiums which while solid didn't feel as fast or agile to me.


----------



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

Yeah I wasn't clear... The Zonda are 550, the Dura ace 1000

Envoyé de mon XT1563 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

ToiletSiphon said:


> Yeah I wasn't clear... The Zonda are 550, the Dura ace 1000
> 
> Envoyé de mon XT1563 en utilisant Tapatalk


A better comparison might be Zonda vs RS81's. But if you are trying to compare Dura Ace to a Campagnolo a higher model might be a better comparison. In either case both companies make great wheels. Hard to go wrong with either. Me, I like Shimano so unless they start giving me issues I'm not planning to look elsewhere.


----------



## Brickwall (May 8, 2016)

I own both...go the Zondas. Yes the C24's are marginally better but not $450. Zonda's look better as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

Brickwall said:


> I own both...go the Zondas. Yes the C24's are marginally better but not $450. Zonda's look better as well.


more than pleased with the C24s...20K miles with zero issues.

appearance is subjective, I think the Zonda spoke pattern is pretty funky looking.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Oxtox said:


> more than pleased with the C24s...20K miles with zero issues.
> 
> appearance is subjective, I think the Zonda spoke pattern is pretty funky looking.


n.m. .. .


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Brickwall said:


> I own both...go the Zondas. Yes the C24's are marginally better but not $450. Zonda's look better as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One could say the same about Shimano RS81's as well


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

The RS81 C24 could be a good option. Slightly heavier with an Ultra hub but less costly. Most parts are the same as the Dura Ace C24 wheel


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

C24s are great but they're kind of disposable wheels (because replacement rims and spokes cost so much and are so hard to find). When/if that'll actually ever be a factor for you depends on how much you ride in the rain and brake.
I believe the same goes with Campy wheels but I'm less familiar with replacement parts and their costs.

That could very well be n/a for you but if it matters you'd be better off, in the long run, to invest in some good hubs and use a rim to your liking. It's fairly easy to hit 1450 grams or so without getting into high dollar exotic stuff.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Jay Strongbow said:


> C24s are great but they're kind of disposable wheels (because replacement rims and spokes cost so much and are so hard to find). When/if that'll actually ever be a factor for you depends on how much you ride in the rain and brake.
> I believe the same goes with Campy wheels but I'm less familiar with replacement parts and their costs.
> 
> That could very well be n/a for you but if it matters you'd be better off, in the long run, to invest in some good hubs and use a rim to your liking. It's fairly easy to hit 1450 grams or so without getting into high dollar exotic stuff.


I don't use C-24's in the rain because its an open system(cup/cone). If I anticipate that kind of riding I'll use my Trek 5200 which has Mavic Krysiums. Something to keep in mind though is C-24's go for around $900 compared to say an Enve which can be two to three times that, so you can easily go through three pairs of Shimano wheels before breaking even. So far I've put on over 10,000 miles on my Dura Ace and no issues what so ever(not that I think this is heavy miles)


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Trek_5200 said:


> I don't use C-24's in the rain because its an *open system(cup/cone). *


Huh? Dura Ace hub bearings are sealed really well.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Huh? Dura Ace hub bearings are sealed really well.


i'm happy to be corrected, but I see many stories such as this. am i conflating something? or is the review incorrect?

I’ve spoken with a couple bikeshop mechanics to get their views on any re-occurring problems and maintenance issues with these wheels, and everything has come out clean. The notable thing about Dura-Ace hubs is that they don’t use sealed bearings (apparently because they roll better this way). The hubs are easy to maintain, the cups never come loose from the cones, and they’re a dream to work on. Dura-Ace hubs have always had an excellent reputation, and the only difference with these is that there’s a larger flange. It’s good to know they haven’t played with this formula.

http://cyclingtips.com/2013/04/dura-ace-9000-c-50-carbon-clincher-review/


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Trek_5200 said:


> i'm happy to be corrected, but I see many stories such as this. am i conflating something? or is the review incorrect?
> 
> I’ve spoken with a couple bikeshop mechanics to get their views on any re-occurring problems and maintenance issues with these wheels, and everything has come out clean. The notable thing about Dura-Ace hubs is that they don’t use sealed bearings (apparently because they roll better this way). The hubs are easy to maintain, the cups never come loose from the cones, and they’re a dream to work on. Dura-Ace hubs have always had an excellent reputation, and the only difference with these is that there’s a larger flange. It’s good to know they haven’t played with this formula.
> 
> http://cyclingtips.com/2013/04/dura-ace-9000-c-50-carbon-clincher-review/


I've never had 9000s apart but they definitely have seals. I've had 7800 and 7900 hubs as rain day wheels and they stay silky smooth and are sealed really well. Perhaps 9000 aren't as good, I don't know, but they "they don’t use sealed bearings" is just plain wrong.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

Trek_5200 said:


> ...C-24's go for around $900...


bought a set of 9000 C24s online last week for $749.


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

Jay Strongbow said:


> C24s are great but they're kind of disposable wheels (because replacement rims and spokes cost so much and are so hard to find). When/if that'll actually ever be a factor for you depends on how much you ride in the rain and brake.
> I believe the same goes with Campy wheels but I'm less familiar with replacement parts and their costs.
> 
> That could very well be n/a for you but if it matters you'd be better off, in the long run, to invest in some good hubs and use a rim to your liking. It's fairly easy to hit 1450 grams or so without getting into high dollar exotic stuff.


I broke a spoke on an RS80 C50 wheel. Parts were $11 which included 4 spokes and 4 nipples. They don't sell singles


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Mr645 said:


> I broke a spoke on an RS80 C50 wheel. Parts were $11 which included 4 spokes and 4 nipples. They don't sell singles


A quick google shows an MSRP of $9.99 for 1 spoke. But I'll somewhat stand corrected on spokes because I was thinking they were even more than that. Shimano 7900 C24 TL Spoke Front 282mm

And the only replacement rim I could find via google is £207.99 which is definitely steep unless you put these in the 'carbon rim' category which although they are part carbon I think they're in the same category as shallow alloy rims.
Shimano WH-7900-C24-CL-R rim for complete wheel, 20h rear, clincher - Buy Online | Fatbirds.co.uk


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

my 7900 C24s were just mangled by a motorist and I considered trying to get them repaired using new rims and spokes...

but, given the difficulty of sourcing these parts and the costs involved (as well as not knowing if a re-built wheel would be as good as the original), it was much less hassle to just to purchase new 9000s.

unfortunately, I liked the 7900 graphics and silver hubs far, far better than the new version.

pisser...


----------



## Patrick78 (Oct 9, 2013)

~10,000 miles on a pair of C24's with no issues under a 200lb rider. Nice wheels for climbing and descending. They spin up fast in a sprint.


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

The C24, C35 and C50 are closer to a carbon rim then aluminum. The spokes attach to the carbon, which is the structure. It's kid of like a carbon wheel with an aluminum brake surface attached


----------

